# new and improved brute



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

well i got some new goodies for my brute: 2in spacers, shock spacers,29.5 outlaw 2's and 14in diablos. what yall think












http://i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss235/timmoran_photo/my brute/2011-10-20181004.jpg


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

some pics dont show


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

That thing looks huge and unstoppable


----------



## bear21211 (Jul 2, 2011)

I think you should fix the pics!


I helped ya boss


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

pics show for me


----------



## bear21211 (Jul 2, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the pic show up in the first post for me , u dont see them


----------



## bear21211 (Jul 2, 2011)

no they are not showing up for me.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I see them...looking good WB.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks good!!!! Pics show for me too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Butcher look like your going back to the mudding side of things thought you were doing trail now either way looks great


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i like:nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!!!!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> Butcher look like your going back to the mudding side of things thought you were doing trail now either way looks great


I got me a 300 lakota for trail ridieng and runnin the streets so I set the brute back up for some mud


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks good, my work computer has it bolcked but show up on my phone lol.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks great man. Guess I got some work to do before next year to compete with ya still lol


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Lookin real good Butcher. I am ready to get together again. Hopefully I will be home for the annual M&G next year.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's a good lookin bike, wood butcher. i like it a lot.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I love the changes Tim. The diablos look really good. You shouldn't have much trouble throwing mud around.

I wish i was riding.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

The gieco slogan "you could have saved a ton of money on _________"(fill in the blank with tire setup) 

On a serious note I like the looks a lot. Wish I still had my black beast 

Any one interested in the outlaw2's give me a shout $650 (29.5x14 wide skinny setup) picked up or will ship/deliver at buyers expense. I can also have them mounted on your choice of rims.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

thanks guys, im sure by next yrs ride it will look completely different


----------

